# New to North Dakota need info on trapping here.



## Mayberry (Oct 21, 2013)

Hello everyone my name is Chuck and I'm new to North Dakota I've been here since july 2012 but this is the first year il be doing any trapping here.I live in the Watford city area and was wondering if any other trappers or any fur buyers live in this area?Also whats the population of ***** and fox in this area?When are furs prime in my area?Any help would be appreciated,Chuck


----------



## outdoorslife (Oct 2, 2013)

Hey Chuck,
The ***** are everywhere here so you should have fun trappin them. Also as far as prime season for them, it is encrouchin upon us. As the weather cools, they plump up and get a nice coat of fur to make it through the winter. Once it gets extreme cold and that cold stays, **** trappin is pretty much done due to the fact they go into hibernation. Im apart of an outdoors team called We Dont Need A Cool Name Outdoors and we specialize in hunting and trapping. We are out of Grand Forks currently but all live in different states in the mid west. If you have any questions, check out our facebook page We Dont Need A Cool Name Outdoors and we are always willing to help you out in any way possible.
Good Luck to you and welcome to NoDak,
Brandon D.
We Dont Need A Cool Name Outdoors


----------

